
Google Wants to Index Your DNA (they have now invested in both 23andme and Navigenics) - rms
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/apr2008/tc20080418_112207.htm
======
babyshake
I can't wait for the Gene Rank Optimization cottage industry to take off.

